# Biology exam



## Bill Lins (Jan 22, 2012)

Biology exam


Students in an advanced biology class were taking their mid-term exam. The last question was, 'Name seven advantages of mother's milk', worth 70 points or none at all. 


One student, in particular, was hard put to think of seven advantages. He wrote: 


1) It is perfect formula for the child. 
2) It provides immunity against several diseases. 
3) It is always the right temperature. 
4) It is inexpensive. 
5) It bonds the child to mother, and vice versa. 
6) It is always available as needed. 


And then the student was stuck. Finally, in desperation, just before the bell rang indicating the end of the test, he wrote: 


7) It comes in two attractive containers....and the cat can't get it. 


He got an A.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jan 22, 2012)

Reminds me of my population biology undergraduate course. One question was "A student once used the word 'extinctify' in a presentation. This is not an actual word. What term should have been used?"

I was stuck, so I wrote "Went all bye-bye."

I got credit.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 22, 2012)

Now that's _funny_ right there...  :lol:


----------

